# Another Precious Baby



## Marnie (Apr 14, 2007)

And she is tiny,spotted and as cute as she can be! I'll get pictures later today, geeze, these little donkeys are not just cute, they are so sweet and easy to love!


----------



## Beccy (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Marnie, she sounds just adorable!!!




: Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Marnie (Apr 14, 2007)

Here she is, I measured her, she is 20" tall, she just looks so tiny. But she is so cute. It was hard to get pictures, they both kept following me but here's what I did get!



:


----------



## Beccy (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh what a little DOLL!!!



:



:



:

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwww those are great pics!

And she is totally ADORABLE like you said



:

Thanx 4 sharing the pics! :bgrin

Your just having baby donkies left and right!

BTW how many Donks do you have now?



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 14, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=14pt] CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! She is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!



: I am still waiting on my girls! I was glad they held off through the cold weather, today we FINALLY have sunshine and is suppose to get in the 50's and stay warm all week! I am ready for the babies to come anytime now!!!!



: [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG she's adorable, just what i wanted... a spot! but i got a dark gray out of my spot and the next and last one due is a cross between a gray and a chocolate so no spots there... DARN IT! i can probably guarantee a spotted baby breeding Taffy Jo or Becky Lynn to Wiley... but i will not be able to keep any more... :no:

oh well, i will just have to enjoy them while i have them and when they go to a good home i will enjoy having feed money that does not come out of my pocket LOL.


----------



## Shari (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh goosh,,she is soo adoble!! Conrats on sure a cute Jenny!!



:



:


----------



## Marnie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have 3 more donkey foals coming from Tarbaby and one, Patches, I bought her last fall from my girlfriend Shari, she's bred to a 28" spotted jack. I'm hoping for one nice black jenny baby yet. Not very selfish, am I?



:

I have collected 13 jennies. I have 2 sorrel ones that I got to go with my sorrel jack. Next weekend I'm putting him out with those two and 3 other jennies, those will be his girls. (Red will be sold in the middle of the summer to a friend in MN) Tarbaby will get 8 jennies this year. I think I have to keep Tarbaby separate though, in a pen beside the jennies as I saw him attack a baby last year, for no reason that I could see. So it'll be harder to get his bred. The ones going in with Redsunglo have no babies this year. I have 13 jennies and 13 mini mares and that's plenty for me now, I couldn't do it without Nates help, he likes them alot too though and never complains, at least not to me!



:

I wonder if all us forum people added up, how many donkies we'd have altogether?



:


----------



## Bassett (Apr 14, 2007)

AWWW Marnie, she is so cute. Can't wait to see her. Love the ears.



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 15, 2007)

Marnie said:


> I wonder if all us forum people added up, how many donkies we'd have altogether?
> 
> 
> 
> :




Marnie we did that not too long ago... where were you??? :saludando:


----------



## Marnie (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh, I remember now, it was alot! My mind is out in the ozone layer someplace. I've been waking up about every six to ten minutes with Snow Whites beeper now for about three nights in a row. In the daytime, I put the pager in my pocket and she never lays down. I just went down to the barn to have a serious talk with her, I just wish she'd have her baby and get done with it! Sorry, I can't think at all, much less think straight. 

This is the wierdest thing and the honest to God truth, after I talked to Snow White, told her how sorry I was that she was so uncomfortable, brushed her a little bit, gave her fresh water, came back up her to lay down again, she never once laid down again, not one time did she set off my beeper and it's morning. Isn't this odd? I have to remember this one!


----------



## auledasacres (Apr 15, 2007)

OH Marnie I love her. She is just so darling. I agree this donkey just grab hold of your heart so quickly. Our experience is they are so friendly right away. Again congrats, hope of have one of those this fall.

Traci and family


----------



## jdomep (Apr 15, 2007)

: She is adorable! I just love donkey babies



:


----------



## anoki (Apr 15, 2007)

omg, sooooo cute....I just love how they are all fur!!!! Congrats!!!

~kathryn


----------



## kdbj (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations Marnie! She is just beautiful! And her name.....?


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 16, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]She is a real cutie pie! Donkey babies are my favorite![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 17, 2007)

I FINALLY got up to Marnie's to see the 2 new donkey babes! They are both so darn cute



: - I just can't get over how friendly they are right from the start!

They are even cuter then their pictures. The little jack is quite dark - looks to me like he has black highlights (not sure if that is the right term)

The jennet is sooooo tiny and sweet,



: you just want to pick her up and squeeze her. Too bad Marnie was there watching or I could have just picked her up and headed home! HA!


----------

